# CES Dynaudio wireless car speakers



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

I was looking to find more out about the Mosconi DSP 6to8 and came across this!

World Premiere at the CES: Dynaudio Introduces the New Xeo Loudspeaker System, the World's First High End Wireless Loudspeaker - PR Newswire - sacbee.com


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, there not for the car, but could you imagine if they made something that was? This is still VERY cool!


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Son of a!! I read that getting all excited it was for car audio...seriously I was way off. I missed the huge bolded print under the title that says "floor speakers." I skimmed through it and then had to work on something, then it hit me, how the crap do you power these things if they're wireless? Got back on here and thanks to Niebur3 my question was answered... who knows maybe someone on this forum could create it and get rich!! Just give me some kickback and I'm good haha!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

OEM Stock systems would sound better than wireless speakers for car stereo.


----------

